# Foot cramps



## HoboMaster

Two main considerations:

1. Boots: Properly fitting boots don't hurt your feet and increase the amount of time you can spend thrashing yourself. I've gone through boots that didn't fit worth a shit and caused lots of foot pain, to boots that fit ok and worked, to boots that fit perfectly and cause no pain/numbness. Makes a big difference

2. Feet Strength: In snowboarding you use your feet A LOT to transition back and forth between turns. If your not used to snowboarding very much, or don't strenuously flex your feet a lot, it's going to take some time to really strengthen them to the point where things like traversing on your toe edge doesn't bug you.


----------



## Toecutter

Any chance you're trying to stand on your tiptoes all of the time within your boots?


----------



## KahWhyC

OR it could be that you don't stretch before you snowboard.
If I forget to stretch before hand, I get the craziest pain in my legs.


----------



## AcroPhile

Few other factors to consider.

#1. are your boot too tight? Correctly fitting boots that are too tight can be just as bad as boots that don't fit.

#2. are your highbacks angled too far forward? This can also cause foot pains especially during flat runouts and catwalks. 

#3. are you strapping your boots too tight to the bindings?


----------



## MistahTaki

could be that your boots are not tight enough and because of it you're constanly on your tippy toes. i use to have the same experience before i put arch support in my boots to take up the space. my boots had too much room and i was cringing my toes which caused muscle pain in my foot.


----------



## d916

Oh man, I think it is my boots. They are a little big on me that's probably the cause thank you for your help! going to look for some new boots now :thumbsup:



HoboMaster said:


> Two main considerations:
> 
> 1. Boots: Properly fitting boots don't hurt your feet and increase the amount of time you can spend thrashing yourself. I've gone through boots that didn't fit worth a shit and caused lots of foot pain, to boots that fit ok and worked, to boots that fit perfectly and cause no pain/numbness. Makes a big difference
> 
> 2. Feet Strength: In snowboarding you use your feet A LOT to transition back and forth between turns. If your not used to snowboarding very much, or don't strenuously flex your feet a lot, it's going to take some time to really strengthen them to the point where things like traversing on your toe edge doesn't bug you.


----------



## d916

Thank you to everyone who have helped me out and posted in my thread I am 90% sure it's my boots because they do run a little big on my so I will look into some better fitting boots. Thanks again everyone! and now any good boots you guys recommend? haha I want something that are the best of the best and will last me and be as comfortable as it can get! I'm leaning towards the Burton Ion's any one had them before? maybe I should post that in the boots section huh? haha well thanks again everyone really appreciate the help!


----------



## MistahTaki

it will be your best bet to go to a snowboard shop and try on a wide variety of boots and find which ones fit you the best. it's a gamble to buy online. comfort is the most important aspect in boots and you can;t gauge how they fit through a computer  also dont forget that flex of the boots is important too.


----------



## d916

So what flex is good for like everything like an all mountain boot is there such a thing? haha I'm not too experienced with boots  And I agree I will try to go to some shops to try out a variety of boots the only thing is that in stores around me usually do not carry that much of a variety  You know anything about the Burton Ion's? I tried them out and feels pretty good I might get those, but of course not a 100% sure because when I'm already spending that much I was something as perfect as it can be 



MistahTaki said:


> it will be your best bet to go to a snowboard shop and try on a wide variety of boots and find which ones fit you the best. it's a gamble to buy online. comfort is the most important aspect in boots and you can;t gauge how they fit through a computer  also dont forget that flex of the boots is important too.


----------



## pencap75

d916 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a beginner intermediate and every time I board I get there crazy foot cramps like in the arch area. Was wondering if anyone experiences that also. Is it my boots?? bindings?? Any tips and help is greatly appreciate thanks in advance!


In addition to all above suggestions, I would also look into canted bindings.


----------



## HoboMaster

Well, for all-mountain riding your going to want something with a medium flex, or in between a soft boot and a hard boot. and to be totally honest, while some boots are superior to others, the most important thing is just getting a boot that fits perfectly no matter the brand. So I wouldn't worry all too much about extensive researching. If you can, figure out what your local stores have in stock and research those, then try them on. My local boardshop only carries 32 and DC, and after trying on some different models I went with the 32 Lashed.

You will know stiffness too when you try them on. It's how much the boot flexes when you walk around. Beware of park boots, sometimes employees will suggest them and they are really not what you want, because they have no support. I tried on some DC Parks and they felt like stiff hiking boots.... no support.

One thing I would suggest though, is getting boots with heat-moldable liners. It will make the boots much more comfortable for you regardless of brand/type.


----------



## ShredLife

im surprised the thread has made it this far without someone mentioning footbeds...

stock footbeds in nearly all snowboard boots are complete shit. go buy some Sole, Superfeet, or whatever ~$40 footbed you like for your foot and try that... a good pair of footbeds will last you several pairs of boots, and make all the difference in the world...


and eat a banana or two for breakfast...


----------



## d916

Thanks, I will look into trying some boots out at my local stores :thumbsup:


HoboMaster said:


> Well, for all-mountain riding your going to want something with a medium flex, or in between a soft boot and a hard boot. and to be totally honest, while some boots are superior to others, the most important thing is just getting a boot that fits perfectly no matter the brand. So I wouldn't worry all too much about extensive researching. If you can, figure out what your local stores have in stock and research those, then try them on. My local boardshop only carries 32 and DC, and after trying on some different models I went with the 32 Lashed.
> 
> You will know stiffness too when you try them on. It's how much the boot flexes when you walk around. Beware of park boots, sometimes employees will suggest them and they are really not what you want, because they have no support. I tried on some DC Parks and they felt like stiff hiking boots.... no support.
> 
> One thing I would suggest though, is getting boots with heat-moldable liners. It will make the boots much more comfortable for you regardless of brand/type.


I don't think all bindings can interchange their beds though right? Most of the time it's only the Burton brand that are able to change the beds out to a different one on their bindings that I have notice so far.:dunno: But thank you :thumbsup: every bit of info helps a lot and I am learning a lot more and obtaining much more knowledge each time someone reply's  And banana's sounds like a good idea should have done that! 


ShredLife said:


> im surprised the thread has made it this far without someone mentioning footbeds...
> 
> stock footbeds in nearly all snowboard boots are complete shit. go buy some Sole, Superfeet, or whatever ~$40 footbed you like for your foot and try that... a good pair of footbeds will last you several pairs of boots, and make all the difference in the world...
> 
> 
> and eat a banana or two for breakfast...


Yeah, but the thing is that interchangeable beds are usually with Burton brand bindings right? But thank you for your help :thumbsup:


pencap75 said:


> In addition to all above suggestions, I would also look into canted bindings.


----------



## ShredLife

d916 said:


> Yeah, but the thing is that interchangeable beds are usually with Burton brand bindings right? But thank you for your help :thumbsup:


inside your boots dude.... any boots. ever heard of arch support? you need it


----------



## d916

Oh... :laugh: Okay yeah like sole inserts for shoes right? But for boots. I never seen inserts for boots before, where could I get some and what is good? Thanks :thumbsup:



ShredLife said:


> inside your boots dude.... any boots. ever heard of arch support? you need it


----------



## Toecutter

d916 said:


> Oh... :laugh: Okay yeah like sole inserts for shoes right? But for boots. I never seen inserts for boots before, where could I get some and what is good? Thanks :thumbsup:


I'm gonna let you ponder the difference between a shoe and boot for a bit before I reply with anything helpful.


----------



## d916

Okay, I get it sorry for sounding so dumb, I'm pretty new to boarding so I just thought there were specific soles that they sell for snowboarding boots that's all and I really do appreciate your help because its helping me learn more so what is the most comfortable and best sole inserts for boots? I hear a lot of good things about Superfeet 



Toecutter said:


> I'm gonna let you ponder the difference between a shoe and boot for a bit before I reply with anything helpful.


----------



## MistahTaki

i suggest using the search function. im not going to bother to search but i bet there are a lot of threads on insoles.


----------



## twin89

just get some green superfeet insoles and use them to replace the insoles in your new boots. Best $ i have spent on snowboarding gear. The arch may feel weird on the superfeet, but trust me it is where it should be.

You could get the Red superfeet specifically for snowboarding, but the green will do just fine. I have 35 days on my green superfeet and they look the same as the day i bought em (aside from the smell).

Also i recommend actually going into the snowboard shop and trying on every single boot they have (i'm not exaggerating here) and then just get the most comfy boot, i wouldn't worry too much about support. comfort>support and your bindings actually provide a substantial amount of support.


----------

